# Our 1st litter of Karakachan LGD puppies!



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Our Karakachan had her 1st litter of pup's & thought I'd share a few picutes.
Whose doesn't LOVE cute puppy pictures anyways!
They are just 1 & 2 days old in these pictures, born real early on 12-12-14.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Beautiful dogs! So cute!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Awwww, such cuties - Momma looks good too.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lovely puppies Oooh, puppy breath! I am jealous


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah!!
Katie, your Karakachans look beautiful and healthy. Congratulations. I see you have several with lots of red on them... How many boys/girls? Are you planning keeping them? (I forgot how many acreas your dogs run on; however, I can just see all those puppies following your guard dogs around...soooo jealous...) You must get us a video of that please.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Ooohhhh how I wish I was in the market for an LGD!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats now the fun begins it is amazing how fast they grow. We had an escape artist at 3-4 weeks... 

I'm with you these dogs are amazing.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone! All these pup's are all spoken for. We are keeping 1 motdaugrnds, we have 40 acres but our goat pastures are 5 acres & 2 acres plus we have 1/4 acre or less up by the barn I use for kidding, etc. That's where she is with her pup's & a couple goats to keep her company.
5 girls & 1 boy is all this time around.
I can hardly wait for them to be bouncing all over the place & running after mamma & her goats.
Thanks for all the nice comments everyone.
Amazing breed & just thought everyone needed some puppy pictures to brighten the day.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Puppy pics are _always_ good....please keep 'em coming as they progress.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Mommy looks so proud.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

We need updated pictures...PLEASE!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

CountryMom22 said:


> We need updated pictures...PLEASE!


I'll have to see what I can do , I am not the best at pictures though & it's below freezing here but will try tonight to get a few.

Started them on gruel yesterday morning & they dove right in like they'd been eating food all along.


----------

